# my first time in the bee yard



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

I think dark gloves are a no-no.


----------



## chevydmax04 (May 11, 2009)

Looking good Olive! I also am a newbee to this hobby.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

c10250 said:


> I think dark gloves are a no-no.


Agreed, dark gloves can make for a bad time. nice pic's


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Great job! Keep it up. You can tell by the photos, whomever was shooting them wasn't comfortable getting up close at all though.


----------



## Olive (May 17, 2009)

thanks for warning me about the gloves! haha...i was wearing my dads gloves becasue I forget to get my own...i've got some white ones now  lucky i didn't get stung!


----------



## WGB (Dec 13, 2008)

5/23/09 was my first time Olive.
I'm addicted!


----------

